# Photobucket is having major issues



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Nothing will upload from your computer. It just says operation failed. Also ... there was a weird virus-like program that keeps wanting you to download it to make your computer run faster. Photobucket may have gotten hacked .....

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I just uploaded a pic to photobucket with no issue at all.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I just uploaded one no problems. Working fine.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure what's going on. I used to be able to upload to Photobucket. Now I can't. Anyone know of another photo hosting site? I really don't like it when someone changes a website and messes up the users.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Darren said:


> I'm not sure what's going on. I used to be able to upload to Photobucket. Now I can't. Anyone know of another photo hosting site? I really don't like it when someone changes a website and messes up the users.


Well there rare plenty of others but not all work with all forums either. I guess that is why i stick with Photobucket as they seem to work with all the forums I am active in.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload

This is one I currently use. Started using it after the previous one tried to jam lot popups and other advertising on me. This one works well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ohio Rusty said:


> Nothing will upload from your computer. It just says operation failed. Also ... there was a weird virus-like program that keeps wanting you to download it to make your computer run faster. Photobucket may have gotten hacked .....
> 
> Ohio Rusty ><>




Are you using the free, but limited photobucket service or using the $25/yr expanded service? We pay the $25 annual fee and have had no problems. If you're using the free service, perhaps you're at your limit.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Are you using the free, but limited photobucket service or using the $25/yr expanded service? We pay the $25 annual fee and have had no problems. If you're using the free service, perhaps you're at your limit.


I have always been using the free one, and never have a problem. But ya there is a limit and I am far from hit, that maybe one thing going on for the OP.


----------

